# LA Fitness cancellation



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Rang LA Fitness member services to cancel my membership. They said I was signed into a years contract which expires in September and that there is no way to cancel the membership before September!?!

They went on to say that if I wanted to cancel in September I would not be able to terminate the membership if I lived within a 20 mile radius of LA Fitness lol :jerk:

Has anyone else came across this? - it's not legal surely? I cancel any time...right?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Mate,

When you join a gym you sign something which has the details of your "contract" on them. Most commercial gyms like fitness first, LA Fitness etc have contracts periods, 3months, 12months and even 24 months depending on how much you can afford to pay each month. You signed it mate so legally you are binded to serve the contract.

And the bit about not being able to cancel is rubbish and you must have heard that wrong mate as it's b0ll0x.

I used to work for LA fitness and Fitness First, you're stuck mate. And don't think of just cancelling the direct debit as they will follow it up with a debt collecting agency.. I have seen it happen! LOL


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> Rang LA Fitness member services to cancel my membership. They said I was signed into a years contract which expires in September and that there is no way to cancel the membership before September!?!
> 
> They went on to say that if I wanted to cancel in September I would not be able to terminate the membership if I lived within a 20 mile radius of LA Fitness lol :jerk:
> 
> Has anyone else came across this? - it's not legal surely? I cancel any time...right?


Get all the contract details mate and have a read as no doubt there will be a loop hole somewhere,post up if you need to. I know with less established gyms you can cancel at the bank (like JJB gym) and they wont do a thing I wouldnt this would be the case with LA Fitness though


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah I kind of took the 1 year contract as a given, so that's fair enough. But the 20 mile radius thing is laughable!....Nice juicy solicitor letter should do the job ;-)


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

At the gym I work for we have our yearly contracts where usually obvioulsy you can't get out of within the year...unless you have an injury, move house etc. All we get you to do is bring in either a docs note or paper-work for housing stuff..

Once commitment end date has been reached - you're free to leave whenever for whatever

I'm pretty sure this applies to most gyms?!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Captain Hero said:


> I know with less established gyms you can *cancel at the bank (like JJB gym) and they wont do a thing I* wouldnt this would be the case with LA Fitness though


Be a little careful with this, unless you want the debt collectors onto you Always get idiots doing that at my gym


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ah24 said:


> Be a little careful with this, unless you want the debt collectors onto you Always get idiots doing that at my gym


They didnt and still havent


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Captain Hero said:


> They didnt and still havent


You're a lucky dude then, the gym I work for is a small one and we'll chase anyone doing it. As do Cannons who I used to work for, and from what the sales manager at Virgin told me they have pretty much the same policies as us.

How long's it been now?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ah24 said:


> You're a lucky dude then, the gym I work for is a small one and we'll chase anyone doing it. As do Cannons who I used to work for, and from what the sales manager at Virgin told me they have pretty much the same policies as us.
> 
> * How long's it been now?*


5 -6 months, no letter, no contact, no nothing


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Captain Hero said:


> 5 -6 months, no letter, no contact, no nothing


Lucky Bast*rd


----------



## MXS (Dec 3, 2007)

Ive worked in a couple corporate gyms and if you cancel your direct debit at the bank theres not much they can do if they ring you just say that your moving to algeria without laughing and they cant do anything about it. I have seen first hand about 15 people do this in the space of a month just cancel direct debits and give an excuse like that and theres no way they can tell that you are lying.


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

> Ive worked in a couple corporate gyms and if you cancel your direct debit at the bank theres not much they can do if they ring you just say that your moving to algeria without laughing and they cant do anything about it. I have seen first hand about 15 people do this in the space of a month just cancel direct debits and give an excuse like that and theres no way they can tell that you are lying.


Do be careful with doing that though. I joined Gold's Gym gave them my direct debit details and they f**cked the admin work up and never set the mandate. I thought cool free gym!! But out of the blue, I get a debt collection letter. Explained what happened and everything is sorted now.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

PIERCEDNIP said:


> Guys you didnt hear this from me but the only way to get out of your contract is to get a letter from your doctor - if you dont have anyting medical wrong with you - saying that you are depressed will work and can also get you out of your contract if the doc puts it in writing.


I thought there might be a possibility with this route, in theory, if your unfit to train, surely they cannot dismiss someone of a doctors stature with regars to the contract.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Mate, there is a simple solution as I found out when I was at la fitness.

Just get into an argument with the manager/ess (try moaning about parking, that's what i did). Call them a useless cnut, threaten violence and tell them you'll find where they live etc.

They call the police, but deny saying it, and they'll ban you.....So no contract....simple. It really does work. Although my wife was p1ssed off because we were on a joint contract so she got banned too. But they let her join up again on her own. Job done fella. No need to thank me, but you can if you really want to.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

robsta9 said:


> Call them a useless cnut, threaten violence and tell them you'll find where they live etc.


Classic post, love it.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Just do something stupid to get banned. As robsta said

My gym is simple. Pay £40 a month no contract


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i quit david llyod by deleting the direct debit.

i was chased by debt collecting agencies until i paid the 3 months leaving notice period in full


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Like I say to you all, if you want to get out a gym contract, just get banned.

4 months after getting banned from fitness first (another story) I had them ring me up asking me to join again, as the manageress who I had a row with had left......lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Like I say to you all, if you want to get out a gym contract, just get banned.
> 
> 4 months after getting banned from fitness first (another story) I had them ring me up asking me to join again, as the manageress who I had a row with had left......lol


Rob - you should really start up a log. Not neccessarily for training, but just about all the little scrapes you get into! :rolleye11


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

thats a good loophole rob


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> Like I say to you all, if you want to get out a gym contract, just get banned.
> 
> 4 months after getting banned from fitness first (another story) I had them ring me up asking me to join again, as the manageress who I had a row with had left......lol


Ha ha I thought I was bad! I told the membership bloke at LA Fitness he was a smug **** when he tried to rip me off and make me sign up to a 12 month contract after I'd been there 5 years - told him he'd be making no commission from me - sent them an email naming him as the reason I was leaving (I'm not big enough to threaten someone physically  )

I got kicked out of Fitness First when I went as a guest because I told the sales bint I wouldn't be joining as their free weights section was pitiful, my legs were too short for the leg press and all the machines were too big for me and I'd injure myself on them......I made her cry! (I didn't mean to, it was all constructive criticism....)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

TH&S said:


> Rob - you should really start up a log. Not neccessarily for training, but just about all the little scrapes you get into! :rolleye11


arrr mate, if only I had the time... 

Seriously, when i met my wife she couldn't believe the trouble that i got into, but I'd say, it's not my fault.

After a couple of years she said to me, "actually, trouble just really does follow you doesn't it, even when you are just minding your own business"...

For instance, a couple months ago, I was late for probation and I jumped in my car, pulled out on the road and there was a bloke laying in the miiddle of the road.

Got out and there was a couple of old dears and an old fella looking over him. I goes up to him to see if he's alright and he's about a 23-4 year old crackhead, white fella with dirty dreadlocks and he was gazing into space and wouldn't or couldn't move in any way.

So I asked him if he was going to move, he didn't reply.

So, yes you guessed it, I dragged him onto the grass by his dread locks.

He didn't say a word, but the old people called the fcukin' rozzers on me.

Now all that bother just for going out in my car. Why pick my fcukin' house to collapse outside?????

The police come but it was my old school mate, who's armed response now. He just laughed and nicked the crackhead. But it could have been another abh if they's gone for it, all through no fault of my own. I mean I didn't ask for probation, and I didn't ask for some cnut to go to sleep outside my house....I mean wtf:axe:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^ LMFAO


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

hi had the same problem with my old gym. they basically wouldnt let me cancel after the 12 months. they said I had automatically signed for another 12 because I didnt notify them a month befor the second 12 months started. I'd basically right them a kick ass letter explaining they gave me false info when i signed- regardless of the contract. Explained I could not afford to travel to this gym anymore and then cancelled my direct debit.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

PMSL!!! rob


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

S.James.87 said:


> hi had the same problem with my old gym. they basically wouldnt let me cancel after the 12 months. they said I had automatically signed for another 12 because I didnt notify them a month befor the second 12 months started. I'd basically right them a kick ass letter explaining they gave me false info when i signed- regardless of the contract. Explained I could not afford to travel to this gym anymore and then cancelled my direct debit.


A 12 month contract is nothing more then 12 months. You didnt sign up for another contract. Theres nothing they can do about it as its unlawful. If they kick a fuss about it just break the rules in the gym and get banned


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i was in atricky situation last year. I was a member of David Lllyd (due to convenience) I paid for the year and after the year I had more time on my hands so I moved to a 'hairy ar5ed' gym. I did not think anything of it,

After about two months I got a letter from a debt recovery agency saying I owed 2 months membership. I rang and explained that my year was up and that I had fulfilled my obligation. This was not the case. My contract said I had to give 3 moths notice to cancel and that even though the year had expired they had put me on for another year.

I realised I was stuffed so I made a cock and bull story that I handed in my notice three months earlier to one of the personal trainers who was at the desk on that particular day. They contested it but I stuck my ground and they buckled.

I was technically stuffed. Legally, I had entered into a contract which I had agreed to give 3 months notice - they would have won at court.

Da Goon - be careful. If you just simply stop your direct debits they will come after you as you are contractually bound to pay. If you want to go down the doctor's note route then thats up to you but otherwise I would just grin and bare it and wait until Septemeber before leaving.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

leeston said:


> i was in atricky situation last year. I was a member of David Lllyd (due to convenience) I paid for the year and after the year I had more time on my hands so I moved to a 'hairy ar5ed' gym. I did not think anything of it,
> 
> After about two months I got a letter from a debt recovery agency saying I owed 2 months membership. I rang and explained that my year was up and that I had fulfilled my obligation. This was not the case. My contract said I had to give 3 moths notice to cancel and that even though the year had expired they had put me on for another year.
> 
> ...


Is there anything they can do if you change address without them knowing. Can they hunt you down?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

stroll into the ladies changing room and shout 'who wants a piece of this'

instant end to membership?


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

hey, I've been in the same situation. The contract will expire in one year, so you can cancel it then - i'm pretty sure about that.

Whatever you do, do NOT stop paying beforehand as I got taken to court and had to pay the rest of the years contract and court fees - i assumed that they would not bother but boy was i wrong.

The doctors note is probably the best idea or even pretending that you have moved further than 20 miles away - perhaps use a friends or work address. Worst comes to worst follow Robs advice and make yourself so much of a nuisanse so they want you to leave. Do sh1t just to p1ss them off and make their lifes hard - put all of the dumbbells on the floor at the other side of the gym - keep on asking for towels and just drop them on the floor, train with your top off so they have to come and tell you to put it back on, p1ss in the pool standing on the side etc...lol


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> stroll into the ladies changing room and shout 'who wants a piece of this'
> 
> instant end to membership?


Instant trip to the cop shop and possibly worse.

On the other hand. You might get lucky


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> stroll into the ladies changing room and shout 'who wants a piece of this'
> 
> instant end to membership?


PMSL


----------



## dalziel (Feb 5, 2008)

when i decided after 3 months that i wanted to cancel my membership at la fitness because it was poo, i phoned up customer services and they said the olny way i could end the contract was if i had been made redundant or had a note from my doctor sayin it was advisable for me not to train anymore.

i created a email account on hotmail with a buisness name,free of charge.

i then emailed the customer service lady acting as my previous employer sayin he had no choice but to make me redundant due to lack of work!

job done:tongue10:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

^^^ good one mate


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

we should sticky this


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> arrr mate, if only I had the time...
> 
> Seriously, when i met my wife she couldn't believe the trouble that i got into, but I'd say, it's not my fault.
> 
> ...


Your just a bad egg mate, admit it....lmao


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Five-O said:


> Your just a bad egg mate, admit it....lmao


Not a bad egg mate,just an unlucky egg.....lmao


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> Not a bad egg mate,just an unlucky egg.....lmao


Yeah a fooking Hard boiled egg! :tongue10:


----------

